
Stack Overflow to require attribution for code samples - mintplant
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/272956/a-new-code-license-the-mit-this-time-with-attribution-required?cb=1
======
dvdgsng
Why doesn't this get any attention? Has it been on HN before?

~~~
colin_jack
Beats me, it was the first time I'd seen it and I found it pretty surprising.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905009)

